# V3 tripping fusebox



## snorkster (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi

Hopefully somebody can point me in the right direction.My beloved 5 year old Silvia V3 has started to trip my fusebox instantly I turn it on.It doesn't do it after a while or during heat up;its straight away.

I have no idea why this might be but after 5 years of excellent coffee,could it be the boiler has failed?

Layman's terms only please I need caffeine!!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Without more detail most likely cause is heating element in the boiler. A test meter across the boiler terminals and terminal to boiler case will prove or disprove this.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Simple test:

*unplug !!!!*

Find the connections to the heating element and disconnect them

Tape up the wire ends (any method that separates the two and keeps them away from the other metal parts of the machine would work but insulating tape is preferred)

plug in and turn on.

If no longer tripping then heater element is faulty

If still trips then other problem part.


----------

